# Ga Knifemakers Guild meeting



## Razor Blade (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello folks , its time once again for the guild meeting up at my shop in Alto, Ga. The date for the event is May 4, sat. Usually , we get kicked off by about 9 that morning with the demo's. They try to do about 3 demos thru out the day, that are very informative for any knifemaker. We try to get someone who is familiar with a step in the process of making knives to show the demo. If there is something that you don't know how to do , or just want to see how others are doing something , just ask us to do a demo on it.We will get it lined up for you.
    Lunch is provided and is free to all. However we have " The Iron In The Hat ". This is where you bring something to the meeting from your shop, that you may not be going to use ,to place on the table. Then everyone buys tickets to try to " win " something from the table. Folks usually have a good time doing this. These items can be anything from handle materials , to steel, to tools, any item that you may not be going to use. These ticket purchases are the way we pay for lunch.
    Be sure to bring some of your wares to show what you have been working on lately. It can be anything from a knife that you just started to make, to completed knives , to scrim work, to file work, just anything you want to share . If you have anything that you want to sell , that is related to knifemaking , people usually bring that along also. 
    The meeting usually last to about 3-4 , and then everybody heads out. This is a good place for folks to make new friends, and have a great time. Please feel free to come on out for a day of fun , food , friends. You will have a great time, I am sure. 
    If you are wanting to attend the meeting , send a pm and I will get you directions . The meeting will be in Alto , Ga 30510.

    Thanks for taking the time to read this long post.   Scott Davidson


Pops knife supplies , will be there if nothing major comes up.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 5, 2013)

And of course I will be there


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 5, 2013)

jbrooker said:


> And of course I will be there



You trying to run'em off before I get them up here....


----------



## knifemaker73 (Apr 5, 2013)

Scott
I will be there and will do a demo dont know what yet but I will snow someone how to mess up a perfictly good knife
Knifemaker 73


----------



## oakbend (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't wait!


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 5, 2013)

Well bummer, I'll be at work in Alaska again.....but shoot me your address, I'll throw in a couple of knife blades for the cat in the hat thingy.

We're gonna have to work on this schedule thing so I'll be able to make it over for one.

John I.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 5, 2013)

That's fine I don't have to come and you can clean the shop by yourself


----------



## fishbum2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

John I. Shore said:


> Well bummer, I'll be at work in Alaska again.....but shoot me your address, I'll throw in a couple of knife blades for the cat in the hat thingy.
> 
> We're gonna have to work on this schedule thing so I'll be able to make it over for one.
> 
> John I.



If you get that far south give me a shout, we'll burn some steaks or a chichen or sumpin'


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Wayne, I will pass the info on to the proper authorities.

James .... ah , I was just kiddin...... my shop needs a big cleaning

Thanks John for the donation.......


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Jarrett , be sure to bring your side kick with you. There will be several other ladies here also. Scott


----------



## oakbend (Apr 5, 2013)

I would but her cousin is getting married the same day and I almost couldn't get myself out of going to that haha


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 6, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by jbrooker  
And of course I will be there 

You trying to run'em off before I get them up here.... 

Geez.......James' is a pretty decent fella. Better not tell them I'm coming until the last minute. (everybody knows I don't clean shop)


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 6, 2013)

I am glad you will make it that weekend Jarrett.


Carl , James is a good feller, but I have to give him a hard time every chance I get.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 7, 2013)

He takes it pretty well.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 7, 2013)

You gotta have tough skin around you guys or a fellow could have his feelings hurt quick. For all Scott dishes out he receives just as much right back at him.


----------



## MoblMec (Apr 7, 2013)

Scott I will be there with family in tow. We will bring a pot of Brunswick stew and those peanut candy things. Maybe You will get some this time James!
See ya soon.
MoblMec


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 7, 2013)

Pop with Pops knife supplies is planning on being there most of the day sat with knife supplies in tow. Scott


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm planning on attending unless we have work left on Sat.  

*Sorry I didn't make it by yesterday but we had a sudden death in the family.  Bad situation.  I'll have to get with you next week hopefully.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 8, 2013)

Not a problem Owen. Come on by anytime you can. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 9, 2013)

Tim it would be best to just let me distribute the candy


----------



## MoblMec (Apr 9, 2013)

James somehow I have the feeling that it would be the same as giving them to Scott!!!  Ha ha ha!!! I will see that everyone gets some.
MoblMec


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 10, 2013)

Giving James the candy would be like getting the fox to watch the chickens........


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 10, 2013)

MoblMec said:


> James somehow I have the feeling that it would be the same as giving them to Scott!!!  Ha ha ha!!! I will see that everyone gets some.
> MoblMec



I resemble that remark. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey now I do believe the last time Tim gave you candy you didn't share and it was 2 months later I found out he even gave you some candy to share.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 10, 2013)

What candy. I know nothing......


----------



## wooddog (Apr 10, 2013)

Scott , can anyone attend , is it just for members ? I would love to come by and see first hand what its all about.Maybe get to meet some of you guys on here. Looks like several will be in attendance. Anthony


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 10, 2013)

wooddog, yes it is open to anyone who wants to come by. Please come on by and meet everyone. Most of the folks are good people, cept Carl..........Well Carl is ok after you get to know him....Just gotta watch him, he's


----------



## onedude (Apr 10, 2013)

Scott I would like to see a friction folder demo if possible.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Doug, let Andy Roy, or Randy know that's what you want to see. If they don't , I will get with you and tell you what little I know about it. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 11, 2013)

Scott I want to see you solder a guard on if possible


----------



## knifemaker73 (Apr 11, 2013)

Scott
I have been known to build one or two fricton folders May be that i can teach two for the price of one??? 
knifemaker73
Wayne


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 11, 2013)

Works for me Wayne, just let Randy or Andy know  they have the demos for the day.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 14, 2013)

Owie, Scotty!
(Wooddog......Guess who shows up at my Hammer-ins?)


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah , I showed up for Friday and sat for awhile. You folks are good people to hang around with. Lots of fun just sitting aound and talking for a bit. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 15, 2013)

Just a good gathering place for folks like us. Where else do you get that much diversity in such a close knit group? Hard to beat good friends and good eats in a great location with perfect weather.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 16, 2013)

Now Carl you did notice that Scott hit the road pretty quick on Saturday afternoon he missed the best part after the crowd thinned out


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 16, 2013)

I did, we had to get home, pack some clothes and be at santee cooper for some catfishing that afternoon. We caught 12  big ole cats. 2 over 25 lbs , 3 anywhere from 3-5 lbs and the rest were around the 15 lb mark. Nice fish, lots a fun.

I did enjoy being there friday nite and 1/2 day sat. Maybe if all goes well , i wont make any plans the next time and can stay late sat evening. I know the boys wanted to stay and fish. 
  Carl, they said to tell you thank you again for teaching them how to forge a knife out and working with them. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 16, 2013)

My pleasure. Two good boys, they have any arm left for the big cats?
Tell them I want to see the finished knives.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 17, 2013)

Carl- Scott's gonna make them boys put those knives in kydex sheath


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 17, 2013)

James  shh......    Maybe the one knife that Garrett made. I think AJ wants a leather one.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 21, 2013)

2 weeks out guess I better try to get over there for a little house keeping before the gang shows up


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes sir , I got to get this place cleaned up. Its a mess.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 22, 2013)

Only reason Scott hosts the meetings once a year.


----------



## knifemaker73 (Apr 22, 2013)

The only bad thing about cleaning up your shop is you cant find anything  after you do
Wayne


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 22, 2013)

Amen


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 23, 2013)

Less than 2 weeks out. Make your plans to attend. Lots of good people and food. You will have a good time, and will learn something while doing so. Scott


----------



## joe sangster (Apr 23, 2013)

Scott , 
Unless something unforseen happens , Jim & I will see you Fri. PM.
Joe


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 24, 2013)

Joe it will be good to see you so hopefully you can make it


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 24, 2013)

Come on in when you can Joe. I should be here all day. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 28, 2013)

One week out now. All are invited to attend. Food, fun friends, cant beat it with a stick. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (May 1, 2013)

Just a few days out now


----------



## arcame (May 1, 2013)

we are planning on being there.


----------



## georgiaboy (May 3, 2013)

I'm planning on heading over tomorrow.


----------



## oakbend (May 4, 2013)

Had a great time today guys. The meeting was a lot of fun, and I hope to see you again at Andy's place in August. 

georgiaboy did you get stuck?


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 4, 2013)

I had a great time also.  It was nice putting faces with the names


----------



## Razor Blade (May 4, 2013)

I also had a great time , except for the rain. 

Hey thanks Raley for the puling the guy out of my yard with the winch. That kept from driving another vehicle into the yard and pulling him out. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (May 4, 2013)

I had a great time today. Thanks for hosting Razor Blade. It was good to put faces with names.


----------



## georgiaboy (May 5, 2013)

Nice meeting all of you.  I didn't have any trouble getting out but it looked pretty rough before I left. 

Scott thank you and please tell your wife, brother, the church and everyone else thanks as well for all the hospitality and good food.


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 5, 2013)

I also wanted to give a special thanks to Mr Hensley "knifemaker73" for trying to explain his dagger sheaths to me.  It may take a few tries but I'll eventually get one right.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 6, 2013)

Wish I could of been there. Scotty always puts on a goodun'.
Henry C.(pres) said it was a good turnout inspite of the rain. 
Mountains were just too nice to leave early.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 6, 2013)

unofficially we had about 72 people there. I think that was one of the best turnouts we have ever had. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (May 6, 2013)

Yes the turnout was great for a rainy day.


----------



## knifemaker73 (May 6, 2013)

Raley 
If I can do it you can if you nave trouble just call or come by shop and we can get it done
Wayne


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 6, 2013)

Thank You Wayne


----------



## boneboy96 (May 6, 2013)

Glad I came...still don't have many faces and names down yet but it looked like everybody was having a great time.  Thanks again Scott.


----------



## gritsknives (May 7, 2013)

Scott it was a great time! You have an awesome shop and home. Even the red mud was Purdy!


----------



## Razor Blade (May 7, 2013)

well thank you grits. Not just everyone can get that mud to look like that.


----------



## MoblMec (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Scott we had a good time to. Will come by soon.


----------

